
The other kind of “flash” that we used to worry about - tomsmeding
http://rachelbythebay.com/w/2018/12/26/flash/
======
dang
Comments moved to
[https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=18766917](https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=18766917),
which was posted earlier.

